# سؤال ف وظيفة محبس os&y



## ben_sala7 (21 أبريل 2012)

​لو ممكن حد يجاوبنى على سؤال فى جزئية المحابس
وظيفة ال double regulating valve &os&y & tamper switch 
ولك منا كل الشكر فى حالة الاجابه او عدمها
شكرااا


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة اخي الكريم لوظيفة محبس الOS&Y والذي هو عبارة عن اختصار ل(Outside Screw Yoke ) ووظيفته هو صمام عزل او صمام صيانة او صمام تحكم 
صمام عزل لانه يستخدم في غرفة المضخات لعزل او لفصل الخزان عن المضخة 
صمام صيانة لانه يتم غلقه وعمل صيانة سواء للمضخة او الخزان 
صمام تحكم لانه يتحكم في دخول الماء الي النظام كما هو الحال في مكونات zone control valve 
وعادة ما يتم تركيب بما يسمي بالTamper Switch وذلك لانه يقوم باعطاء اشارة او جرس في حالة اذا قام احد بغلق المحبس (اذا كان الوضع الطبيعي له انه مفتوح دائما normally open ) والعكس صحيح 
بالنسبة للمحبس الاخير regulating valve فانه يستخدم لضبط الضغط الداخل الي الزونة ZCV او صندوق الحريق وذلك عندما تكون الماء الداخل الي الصندوق او الزونة يتدفق بضغط اكبر مما نص عليه الكود وهو 12.1 بار في حالة الصندوق من النوع 2.5 بوصة (الملخص انه يقوم بضبط قيمة الضغط عند القيمة المرادة وتقليل الضغط الزائد ) 
والله ورسزله اعلي واعلم


----------



## ben_sala7 (22 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر على اهتمامك والرد السريع كمان
بس لو ممكن توضيح لفكرة عمل ال os&y
وربنا يجازيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ben_sala7 (22 أبريل 2012)

وهل كل مكوناته ميكانيكيه او يدخل فيها جزء كهربى؟


----------



## zizo_mam (22 أبريل 2012)

عزيزي المهندس المحترم يستخدم محبس os&y في نظام الحريق ولا يستخدم gate valve العادي وذلك لسهولة معرفة اذا كان المحبس مفتوح أو مغلق عند رؤيته فعندما يكون المسنن كامل ظاهر فمعناه انه مفتوح وعندما يكون المسنن منخفض معناه ان المحبس مغلق وفكرة عملة تعتمد على ان المسنن هذا مرتبط بكتله الغلق وعملية دوان المسنن تكون على مسنن الهاند نفسه فعند دوران الهاند يصعد لأعلي أو لأسفل


----------



## zizo_mam (22 أبريل 2012)

أما بالنسبة للتمبر سويتش يتم تركيبه على محبس os&y ويتم ربطه مع نظام fire alarm ويتم تركيبه على المحبس وهو في وضع الفتح وعند غلق هذا المحبس يعطي اشاره للوحة انذار الحريق بأن قد تم تغيير وضع المحبس من الفتح 
أما بالنسبة للDRV يسمي ايضا محبس اتزان وفائدته انه يتم ظبط كمية المياه بواسطة جهاز من خلال محبس الاتزان وعادة يستخدم مع انظمة المياه المثلجه لتحديد كمية المياه المطلوبه لكل وحدة تكييف [/SIZ]


----------



## zizo_mam (22 أبريل 2012)

صحيح بالنسبة للمحبس os &y هو محبس ميكانيكي لا يدخل فيه اي جزء كهربي


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 أبريل 2012)

شكراً


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (23 أبريل 2012)

thanks, with best regards


----------



## ben_sala7 (25 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر على الاجابه الوافيه وربنا يكرمكم جميعا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا معلومات جميلة ومفيدة


----------



## eng/gladiator (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع و الاجابات


----------



## drmady (24 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جــميعا ، واتمنى من اخواننا الكرام اصحاب الخبرات وضع صورة لدائرة متصل بها المحابس الثلاثة وتوضيح التركيب وطريق العمل


----------



## Nile Man (24 أغسطس 2014)

thanks for all


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (27 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## يتبع الحق (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما وفقها


----------



## bagan (4 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
مع انو بعرف هالصمام من خمس سنين ولكن بفضل الموضوع ازددنا علما والحمد لله وشكر للجميع


----------



## sony20052005 (20 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (14 مارس 2016)

The usual working pressure of a firehose can vary between 8 and 20 bar (800 and 2,000 kPa; 116 and 290 psi) while its bursting pressure can be up to 83 bar (8,300 kPa; 1,204 psi)


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2016)

*Supervisory Switch-OS&Y*

Supervisory Switch-OS&Y


----------



## شيخ الحارة (26 أبريل 2016)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> The usual working pressure of a firehose can vary between 8 and 20 bar (800 and 2,000 kPa; 116 and 290 psi) while its bursting pressure can be up to 83 bar (8,300 kPa; 1,204 psi)



أخ مصطفى
لسلام عليكم
قيم الضغط هذه مرتفعة جدا أرجو ذكر المصدر
مع التحية


----------



## yousefegyp (30 أغسطس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا​
​


----------



## م. عادل عبدالله (23 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ممكن بعد اذنكم شرح انواع المحابس المستخدمة فى شبكات اطفاء الحريق ووظيفة كل محبس على حدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م. عادل عبدالله (24 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا ياباشمهندس على هذا الجهد ممكن لو بتسمح ذكر انواع المحابس المستخدمة فى اطفاء الحريق ووظيفة كل محبس وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م. عادل عبدالله (24 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا ياباشمهندس على هذا الجهد ممكن لو بتسمح ذكر انواع المحابس المستخدمة فى اطفاء الحريق ووظيفة كل محبس وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmed_20 (28 مارس 2017)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------

